
How to Avoid Delusional Thinking in Start-up Growth Strategy - boynamedsue
http://andrewchen.co/2014/10/13/iacs-howaboutwe-co-founder-how-to-avoid-delusional-thinking-in-start-up-growth-strategy-guest-post/
======
ggarg88
Thanks for sharing the PainMath exercise. It throws all our beliefs (I
wouldn't call them plans anymore)out of the window but I guess that is what
was needed.

------
artur_makly
@schildkrout great post thanks for reminding us that we all have that 'Magic'
and enabling people to be more creative is worth fighting for.

